# How fast can you cycle a store system?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

A friend of mine called Indoor Jungle up looking to check out the store and ask about some of the items they had in stock. During the call he asked about when they'll be having fish again and the CSR there mentioned next week they'll be getting some fish in.

Now we all know and have our opinions about IJ and the news so please keep that out of the thread and to yourselves. 

I'm curious how fast a store can cycle their tanks given what happened to IJ. I've always been under the impression even with a mature filter from someone it takes something like 50% of the time to cycle that system if you stock it lightly then doing it naturally especially with the volume of water a LFS store normally deals with.

My knowledge of this mainly comes from the freshwater side. I'm curious if it's the same if you got a mature filter from a saltwater tank if that works as well or if salt tanks need longer time?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

let's not start another discussion on IJ's practices...


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

I went buy Thursday looking for some dry goods and they weren't open. Called again today, and no one picked up.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

If done properly, I'm sure you can cycle any system in 24 hours


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Chris S said:


> If done properly, I'm sure you can cycle any system in 24 hours


I agree 24 hrs to 48 hrs if done properly

BTW, the fastest I have done is 3 hrs


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

volume of water has no efect on cycle time, it is all about volume of bio media. I would still not load a large system right away even with a good fishless cycle done first.


----------

